# OH, Columbus Area - DM needs Player



## IronWolf (Dec 13, 2004)

We have a game starting in mid-January.  We have enough people to start, but would like to add one more person to the group to help round it out.  We play D&D v.3.5, the first campaign will be based in the Forgotten Realms.  We will be meeting on a weeknight, every other week and game between 6pm and 10pm to 11pm.  The location we play at will rotate between south of Columbus, Grove City and the far east side of Columbus.

The group you would be joining is composed of mature, responsible adults from their late 20's to early 30's, several with kids of their own.  The group is more role-playing based than roll-playing (there will still be plenty of action though).  Experience ranges from beginner to advanced.

What are we looking for?  We are looking for a mature, responsible D&D player.  Since we only play every other week, reliability is an important factor.  You can be a beginner or an advanced player.  

If you are interested in this game just reply to this thread or PM me your email address with any questions you may have.  From there we can trade more details about the game and hear why you think you may be a good fit for our group.  It is important to us to find a person that meshes well with the existing group, it will make a more enjoyable experience for everyone that plays.  Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

Okay, when are you atarting?  What weeknight?  and why rotate the place?  I'm on the far north side up by Polaris Mall.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Okay, when are you atarting?  What weeknight?  and why rotate the place?  I'm on the far north side up by Polaris Mall.




First game is January 13th.  We are shooting for Thursday nights, we went with a weeknight as several of us have families and it was easier to set aside a weeknight than a night or time during the weekend.  

The rotate place was more to change the driving times for people, sometimes they would have a closer trip than others.  In reality it looks like the Grove City location is becoming the most central place for everyone.  The group is rather scattered across Columbus.

If you have some interest feel free to PM me your email address and we can discuss more details about the group and the game.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2005)

cgath@insight.rr.com


----------

